# Sunny Lake Park. Aurora



## drwilliams174 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ice is clearing out. Anyone cast a line yet?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I haven't but I fished it last year. That place is a gem. I caught 4 5+ largemouth there last year. Topwater in the pads and big black and blue jig were best for me. SE corner is the best, and the pads to the NW if u have a kayak Yo fish them. My biggest toad came from the telephone pole in the middle of the lake. 6 even. There are giants in there.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## drwilliams174 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gonna head out this weekend with a canoe. Heard some good reports that the fish are getting active


----------

